Ask HN: What are some other online communities with similar vibes to HN? - elhudy
======
matijash
From what I tried, reddit and spectrum. On reddit there is a million
communities of course, but a lot of tech/programming ones and they are pretty
active too.

Spectrum I tried and there are communities with a lot of members, but the
activity seems to be really low for some reason.

------
VWWHFSfQ
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

